

Ask HN: How to get domain with invalid contact details - nrkn

There's a domain that I want. The registrant details were hidden behind Domain Discreet, which no longer exists, and none of the contact info works, email bounces etc. so I can't approach the owner and ask what they want for it. It was due to expire last year so I used a deleting domains provider to try and grab it, but several months after it was supposed to have expired it was re-registered by its current owner for another two years. Tried filing a complaint with ICANN about the invalid contact details but no dice. Advice?
======
ecommando
NameJet, SnapNames, or SEDOPro. The latter WILL track down the owner, but will
cost you more. Backorder thru the other two and wait.

~~~
nrkn
Thanks. They've renewed it for another two years, and I've already failed to
grab it through a backordering service once (despite it being expired for what
seems much longer than the reasonable renewal time, several months), is there
something different about NameJet/SnapNames? I don't really want to wait
another two years. The "join" page for Sedo doesn't work either, but do you
any idea what kind of money we'd be looking at?

~~~
kovar
I tried using sedo to obtain a domain that has been parked for eight years.
The initial asking price was $15,000. I countered with $150. A response came
back within five minutes for $14,900. I countered with $250. The other side
cancelled the negotiation.

I don't trust any of the negotiation services. Call me cynical, but I suspect
domain lookup service to be in bed with domain negotiation services and domain
parking services.

~~~
nrkn
Yeah we had a similar experience recently as well, but we didn't really need
that domain so we just shrugged it off. And yeah plenty of registrars etc. are
definitely in bed with speculators.

